# Coolant leak questions



## 70lemonproj (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi all have a Lil project on my hands a 1970 Lemans 350/350 combo no internal work that I know of, maybe a rv cam. My question is could coolant leak into the oil via the coolant cross over on the manifold? The head gaskets were replaced about a year ago, when installing a coolant temp sensor in the intake the manifold cracked and was repaired and warped from the welding on the front passenger side.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No. Due to its design, you cannot get coolant into the oil from an intake leak. If your head(s) are cracked, different story. If you have coolant in your oil, suspect blown head gasket, cracked head(s), or issues with the front timing cover/water pump sealing areas at the front of the block.


----------

